#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Abrir arquivos .bin

## throm

Pessoal, tem como abrir o arquivo .bin para olhar a programação?

Vlw

----------


## evandrofisico

Depende do que é esse arquivo .bin
se é um executavel, vc pode decompilar

----------


## throm

E o Google Earth... tava querendo ver o código, mas ele tá em .bin

http://dl.google.com/earth/GE4/GoogleEarthLinux.bin

tava querendo ver como eles fizeram e talz...

----------


## evandrofisico

Cara, o que vc baixou é um instalador, é um arquivo de script e vc pode ver o código fonte sem maiores problemas pra aprendere como fazer um.
Mas depois de descompactados os dados, quem faz o trabalho é um programa compilado e de código fonte fechado.... frustrado?

----------


## throm

Nossa... o Google que se dizia afavor do software livre esta me saindo uma nova microsoft... o que alguns Bilhões não fazem com a cabeça de uma pessoa... Até agora, eles só disponibilizaram essas APIs que não são importantes... como as do AJAX... que em todo site vc aprende.... mas é isso.... que coisa... tava esperando essa m* ficar source code para eu ver da onde eles pegam as imagens, o funcionamento do programa(pq eles não mandaram um satélite, então eles tão pegando isso da NASA, mas como?)... fazer o que né... ficar na curiosidade... o negócio é torce para se achar o source code na internet  :Evil:  ... O picasa ainda nem tem para linux... só com o WINE... eictha empresinha do  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil: 

Valew irmão pela ajuda.... to frustrado! :-D

t+

----------


## evandrofisico

Cara, essas apizinhas que não sã importantes? e o software deles usa uma base de dados ENORME nos servidores deles. PS: nenhuma empresa ou pessoa é obrigada a fornecer seu software sob GPL

----------


## throm

> PS: nenhuma empresa ou pessoa é obrigada a fornecer seu software sob GPL


Estamos de acordo nisso...cada um faz o que quer com seus programas... mas se concorda com um binário para linux, qual é a birra com a microsoft? Até agora, não vi diferença entre as empresas... Vou parar por aqui pois não quero fazer polêmica com o assunto, estava apenas curioso para ver da onde vem o projeto e tal... Mas convenhamos... O Google e a Microsoft estão se parecendo cada vez mais, compram empresas/produtos e vendem.... Ou no caso, deixa como freeware e depois cobram(como é o caso do Google Earth Pro)...

Bem, vou parar por aqui... vlw pelas respostas... t+

----------

